# NFs and psychopaths



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

As an NF, I can see why they would get to us. We are always looking for the best in people. 

However, I do have an 'alarm' go off in my head sometimes when I meet people though, not a specific thought, just a feeling that I shouldn't trust that person, intuition perhaps. Though if they are the best of actors then they could presumably act trustworthy? I don't know. I hope I never have to encounter one. Ha, chances are I already have and was unaware of it. How would you know if the 'feelings' they are showing are actually feelings and not them mimicking someone.

Pillow, some very interesting reading in your link. I also went to the blog mentioned in the article, kind of chilling reading comments from some sociapaths.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

Unicorntopia said:


> I got 19 need 30-40 to be sociopath.


Not a sociopath then. Although the cut off point in Europe is 25 I think, so maybe you're closer than you think...

But seriously, my husband scored 18 and he isn't a sociopath. He can't lie to save his life, and when he tries its blatantly obvious. Psychopathy is a spectrum, as with Autism etc. I scored 6 by my reckoning, but our psychopath friend scored 32 (from what we know about him, could well be higher if we delved deeper into his past). Although I feel I have to point out that I am not qualified to administer this test, so these values are only estimates.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwigrl said:


> As an NF, I can see why they would get to us. We are always looking for the best in people.
> 
> However, I do have an 'alarm' go off in my head sometimes when I meet people though, not a specific thought, just a feeling that I shouldn't trust that person, intuition perhaps. Though if they are the best of actors then they could presumably act trustworthy? I don't know. I hope I never have to encounter one. Ha, chances are I already have and was unaware of it. How would you know if the 'feelings' they are showing are actually feelings and not them mimicking someone.
> 
> Pillow, some very interesting reading in your link. I also went to the blog mentioned in the article, kind of chilling reading comments from some sociapaths.


The only way to identify a psychopath is to spend time with them and get to know them. You can also look into their history, but I doubt many of us have access to such detailed information about most people. They put on a different persona for everyone they know, but if you spend enough time with them you will notice they drop the act sometimes - it's quite hard for anyone to keep up a fake persona for extended periods of time. Even with less intelligent psychopaths, they are extremely good actors. They put a lot of effort into charming people, but somehow it doesn't seem fake until you look back on it knowing that they are a psychopath.

The best estimates so far say that 3% of males and 1% of females are psychopaths, so chances are you do know some.

I have a number of interesting articles bookmarked if anyone wants to read more - just let me know.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

I have met people that give me the creeps. 99% to 100% of the time, the person turns out to have something intrinsically wrong with them. I have escaped some bad stuff this way. I have long learned to listen to the little inner sense of dread.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

killerB said:


> I have met people that give me the creeps. 99% to 100% of the time, the person turns out to have something intrinsically wrong with them. I have escaped some bad stuff this way. I have long learned to listen to the little inner sense of dread.


I know what you mean as I get this too, but with good/intelligent psychopaths you honestly wouldn't know. They can make themselves seem like the most stable people ever. It's only when you spend more time with them that you notice the little inconsistencies that give you that feeling.


----------



## SantaX (Apr 20, 2011)

Late reaction from me, but I think you are right, I forget that if it doesn't feel like a lie, you're not going to get the behaviour normally associated with one. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## tapwater (Apr 17, 2011)

I can see why an nf could be taken advantage of. They look for the best in someone and can be used. I don't think were automatically more prone to it.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has seen the new film The Lincoln Lawyer, but that has a good example of a psychopath in it. I don't want to ruin it for you though, so I can't really elaborate! If you haven't seen it, it's a great film, definitely worth a watch.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Pillow said:


> I don't know if anyone has seen the new film The Lincoln Lawyer, but that has a good example of a psychopath in it. I don't want to ruin it for you though, so I can't really elaborate! If you haven't seen it, it's a great film, definitely worth a watch.


I just watched the trailer. Looks worth a viewing.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been living in Dubai for almost 10 years now... It is capitalist to its max.
Also, I think that it has gotten me... =[

'If they are in business, it's becoming rich and defeating competitors. If it's sibling rivalry, it's defeating the sibling. If it's a contest, the goal is to dominate. If a sociopath is the envious sort, winning could be simply making the other lose or fail or be frustrated or embarrassed.

A sociopath's goal is to win. And he (or she) is willing to do anything at all to win.'

I always want to 'win', whatever the 'game' is. And I always do. But I have mild OCD and I don't think I'm a full on psychopath but I might have traits of one... But I also have the ability to feel... I appear unemotional to most people, but it's to do with a destructive past relationship I had. He destroyed me but I got back on track, did a super-change in my personality. dyed my hair. Now I have this hard shell on the outer level, kind of afraid to let it out but I do sometimes. But I don't think I'm a sociopath, I do feel. it's just that you got to die a few times to live. Oh noes! D: The capitalist demon has caught me, chaining me to its cave of doom.
Aha, sorry. jk <3


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> I have been living in Dubai for almost 10 years now... It is capitalist to its max.
> Also, I think that it has gotten me... =[
> 
> 'If they are in business, it's becoming rich and defeating competitors. If it's sibling rivalry, it's defeating the sibling. If it's a contest, the goal is to dominate. If a sociopath is the envious sort, winning could be simply making the other lose or fail or be frustrated or embarrassed.
> ...


A sociopath could never be destroyed by a relationship, so no worries there then! They are actually less prone to depression and suicide as they just don't care. Some people have psychopathic traits but that doesn't make you a psychopath.

On the flip side, most psychopaths don't believe that they are psychopaths...

About the wanting to win, I saw an interview with a psychopath who said something along the lines of "When I was 8 my older brother and I used to fight all the time. I wanted to win, so I made him chase me onto a roof of a nearby farm. I ran to the edge of the roof like I was going to run off it, and he followed me, but I got out of the way just in time and he fell off the edge and onto a load of metal spikes and died." The guy purposely set his brother up to die, and all he thought about was winning.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Pillow said:


> A sociopath could never be destroyed by a relationship, so no worries there then! They are actually less prone to depression and suicide as they just don't care. Some people have psychopathic traits but that doesn't make you a psychopath.
> 
> On the flip side, most psychopaths don't believe that they are psychopaths...
> 
> About the wanting to win, I saw an interview with a psychopath who said something along the lines of "When I was 8 my older brother and I used to fight all the time. I wanted to win, so I made him chase me onto a roof of a nearby farm. I ran to the edge of the roof like I was going to run off it, and he followed me, but I got out of the way just in time and he fell off the edge and onto a load of metal spikes and died." The guy purposely set his brother up to die, and all he thought about was winning.


I experienced an unfortunate event the other day with my mother... I passed out on the kitchen floor while cooking noodles, apparently I blanked out and had no memory of this. (This never happened to me before) Meh. She thought I was taking drugs but I wasn't :/ I just drank too much alcohol... Anyways, that was really irrelevant. It just made me realise I'm a bad person, since I have only 5% Judging trait, I have no sense of direction or logic. I connect things illogically and it actually works in theory+reality, somehow connecting all these strands together and forming a conclusion/ending. Somehow, I'm a realist to the extreme. I'm basically living in a hyperreality, I kind of like it/dislike it since I am a very opinionated person and I have my way with things. But yeah, true, I don't think I'm a psychopath and I'm glad, was a bit afraid then... >.< 
Also, that boy and his brother seems like scary people.  I don't want to be around those... :/ Also, I can sense if the other person have bad vibes due to the vast amount of socialisation with different types of people/cultures I have socialised with. Anyways, I'm glad that this is the case.  x


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> I experienced an unfortunate event the other day with my mother... I passed out on the kitchen floor while cooking noodles, apparently I blanked out and had no memory of this. (This never happened to me before) Meh. She thought I was taking drugs but I wasn't :/ I just drank too much alcohol... Anyways, that was really irrelevant. It just made me realise I'm a bad person, since I have only 5% Judging trait, I have no sense of direction or logic. I connect things illogically and it actually works in theory+reality, somehow connecting all these strands together and forming a conclusion/ending. Somehow, I'm a realist to the extreme. I'm basically living in a hyperreality, I kind of like it/dislike it since I am a very opinionated person and I have my way with things. But yeah, true, I don't think I'm a psychopath and I'm glad, was a bit afraid then... >.<
> Also, that boy and his brother seems like scary people.  I don't want to be around those... :/ Also, I can sense if the other person have bad vibes due to the vast amount of socialisation with different types of people/cultures I have socialised with. Anyways, I'm glad that this is the case.  x


Somewhere in this thread I posted a link to a psychopathy checklist, you could check your score on there? Though it is only accurate if done by a qualified test administrator.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Pillow said:


> Somewhere in this thread I posted a link to a psychopathy checklist, you could check your score on there? Though it is only accurate if done by a qualified test administrator.


Yeah I just took it. I got 21... which is pretty high. T___T I think I'm bi-polar, I switch from a weak ENFP to an ENTP sometimes, And I know it's my OCD acting on this... I have bad tendencies sometimes, but I came from a Buddhist background... but I'm not religious... I think i'm a pretty friendly person. Harmless though.  I have a few INTJ friends as well and ENTJs... And the rest I'm not really sure. I got the moderately high level 'T' from my 'T' friends. ^^


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Yeah I just took it. I got 21... which is pretty high. T___T I think I'm bi-polar, I switch from a weak ENFP to an ENTP sometimes, And I know it's my OCD acting on this... I have bad tendencies sometimes, but I came from a Buddhist background... but I'm not religious... I think i'm a pretty friendly person. Harmless though.  I have a few INTJ friends as well and ENTJs... And the rest I'm not really sure. I got the moderately high level 'T' from my 'T' friends. ^^


Well even in Europe you have to score about 25 to be classed as a psychopath, and in America its above 30 so no need to worry  Plus you have to have developed all the traits you have before the age of 15 and from what you've said it could just be life forcing you to develop some of the traits. There's nothing wrong with trying to protect yourself from the world!


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Pillow said:


> Well even in Europe you have to score about 25 to be classed as a psychopath, and in America its above 30 so no need to worry  Plus you have to have developed all the traits you have before the age of 15 and from what you've said it could just be life forcing you to develop some of the traits. There's nothing wrong with trying to protect yourself from the world!


True. [: I act really young sometimes I guess. It's better. Yep, protecting myself from the world since 2009. I experienced emotional sufferings/feelings when I was younger... but i'm all good now. I guess ENFPs aren't really independant people, which is pretty bad. ah well.


----------



## krentz (Feb 28, 2010)

I was the friend of a psychopath for years. I long considered him my best friend, too, because I felt there was such a connection between us. Even the most obscure or incomprehensible feeling I expressed to him was understood without any prompting on my part. It was incredible. Thankfully, we only met online, not in person, although we did meet in person numerous times. I was useful to him because I saw potential in him in a certain game and decided to help him improve. So I would frequently be his duel partner and explain theories about the game I came up with, and in return he would indulge me emotionally. Psychopaths, being that they feel no 'true' emotion other than base-level anger and so on, operate in relationships based on usefulness. He would have no problem cutting me off if I was useless to him, but as 'use' can be abstract, such as intellectual insight, or simply making him laugh, I am not liable to ever be truly useless to the guy I suppose.

He didn't even know himself until he discovered it, and when he did, he told me first, and only me. I think this was because he respected my insight the most, and as he wasn't fully sure what it meant he wanted an outside opinion. It completely and utterly devastated me, as I realised all the feelings I thought were true were actually just a facade, an illusion, a mirror reflected back at me so as to further encourage my usefulness. At this point I immediately became very distant from him, but tried not to be obviously so. I made him my social experiment so I could garner a more in-depth understanding of psychopathy, as I would ask him certain questions based on material I had read to confirm my understanding (and he was willing to indulge me here, too, I believe, to further facilitate his own discovery). I'm glad I didn't know him in real life, and I'm especially glad I never tried to get in the way of what he wants. I don't like factoring in his plans, because he's like a force of nature if denied. He is very aware of everything he is and does, he just ultimately lacks emotion and empathy. His intellectual awareness is very astute.

He was very intuitive, and creative. I still consider him to be one of the most intelligent people I've ever spoken with, and he had an uncanny ability to learn new skills at a remarkable pace. Though, his lack of self-discipline ultimately precludes him from achieving true brilliance in any one thing. He 'knows' he can do pretty much anything he wants, which ironically drains his motivation. However, he is very competitive, and thrives on winning. Still, he is not unrealistic and doesn't expect to win everything all the time, as he sees every failure as an opportunity for improvement. Though I've hardly ever seen him lose when he has been prepared and focusing at his best. To be honest, he scares me in his potential, though I am relieved by his consistent failure to reach it. I don't know what lies he has been telling me or what things he has been doing behind everyone's back, and as he is very paranoid and secretive it would be a huge waste of resources attempting to find out. 

He confided in me that he does sometimes have murderous urges, and feels truly alive from the thrill of danger, however thus far he has not acted upon it, I think, due to fear of being caught. He has told me that if he was liable to kill anyone it would be people he deemed unworthy such as the ignorant, criminals, prostitutes and so on. He loathes what he sees as ignorance. Though my emotionality frustrates him as he sees it as illogical and stupid, he does respect me for my logical awareness of myself and my own limits.

I think I ultimately would make very good sociopathic prey because I have always felt a little alienated from most people so coming across someone so seemingly friendly and uncannily perceptive was like a breath of fresh air. His inhuman confidence and extreme charm coupled with sharp and abstract sense of humour definitely helped win my favour, particularly as although I am not lacking in self-esteem I can sometimes lack confidence. I didn't even know this phenomenon existed until meeting him. I think it would be very exhausting to be hypervigilant all the time, so I cannot afford to do that. However I do try to pay attention to warning signs and if I get any red flags I will run at the first hurdle.

As for the PCL, I got a 3 or 4 depending on how generous I am. Though, as I intuitively understand the concept of an INFP and relate to it, I also feel I am definitely not psychopathic.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

@krentz thanks for your post. He sounds very much like my psychopath friend, although we knew him in person and it didn't work out so well for us. Also, thanks for your insight into the NF-psychopath dynamic. With my friend it was more of a business relationship, rather than an emotional one, but I still felt shocked when I discovered what he was really like. Now he doesn't see any use in us anymore he is much more callous and not friendly in the slightest. It actually makes him easier to deal with though, as he has dropped the pretence so we know for sure he doesn't care about us in the slightest and was never really our friend. Before he dropped the act we still had doubts as he has never been tested for psychopathy (we just looked up the traits and he fit almost all of them). Now we can ignore him or whatever and not feel bad in the slightest as he just doesn't care.

It's interesting to hear from someone else with direct experience of being 'friends' with someone while also knowing he is a psychopath. I think it's a blessing that most psychopaths do not have the attention span/ability to reach their full potential as they are definitely a scary phenomenon. Have you read Hervey Cleckley's book The Mask of Sanity? That helped me to understand my friend better than anything else I've read, even though it was written quite a while ago now.

I'm glad I know the warning signs now, as you wouldn't normally think of the traits associated with the 'mask' the psychopath presents to the world as a bad thing. It's very difficult to realise something is wrong the first time you come in to contact with one.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

My brother was diagnosed with Antisocial Personality Disorder and tried to kill me and tried to make me kill myself. However, he is better now so I suspect he wasn't really a psychopath. My mother says my father might have been, but I think it's more likely just his alcoholism + psychosis+ paranoia + untreated bipolar, similar to my brother's situation. I have severe PTSD due to my father. Also an ex-boyfriend's mother seems like a psychopath and she is the most evil person I have ever met. I was her narcissistic supply and she was obsessed with me marrying her son.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

unico said:


> My brother was diagnosed with Antisocial Personality Disorder and tried to kill me and tried to make me kill myself. However, he is better now so I suspect he wasn't really a psychopath. My mother says my father might have been, but I think it's more likely just his alcoholism + psychosis+ paranoia + untreated bipolar, similar to my brother's situation. I have severe PTSD due to my father. Also an ex-boyfriend's mother seems like a psychopath and she is the most evil person I have ever met. I was her narcissistic supply and she was obsessed with me marrying her son.


Wow that must have been hard for you. If he got better then I guess he wasn't a psychopath as treatment of any kind tends to make them worse, so I guess that's quite good in a way. There are definitely conditions which can seem like psychopathy, and which are just as devastating to the people involved with them.

My friend's dad is a psychopath and her mum has severe PTSD from living with him for 10 years or so. He even showed up at my friend's wedding 2 years ago, which was awful for her mum. He also managed to convince everyone in their church that he had become a Christian and turned his life around, and my friend's mum couldn't even set them straight as she can barely even think about what he's put her through without having a breakdown. I was lucky in that my mum left my (probably psychopathic) dad when I was 6 months old and I haven't seen him since (although he did try to get in touch a while back, saying he missed me - I'm not buying it, he didn't even apologise for everything he's done). I hope you don't have to deal with any more psychopaths or psychopath-like people, I can't imagine the hurt they must cause when they are so close to you.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Pillow said:


> Wow that must have been hard for you. If he got better then I guess he wasn't a psychopath as treatment of any kind tends to make them worse, so I guess that's quite good in a way. There are definitely conditions which can seem like psychopathy, and which are just as devastating to the people involved with them.
> 
> My friend's dad is a psychopath and her mum has severe PTSD from living with him for 10 years or so. He even showed up at my friend's wedding 2 years ago, which was awful for her mum. He also managed to convince everyone in their church that he had become a Christian and turned his life around, and my friend's mum couldn't even set them straight as she can barely even think about what he's put her through without having a breakdown. I was lucky in that my mum left my (probably psychopathic) dad when I was 6 months old and I haven't seen him since (although he did try to get in touch a while back, saying he missed me - I'm not buying it, he didn't even apologise for everything he's done). I hope you don't have to deal with any more psychopaths or psychopath-like people, I can't imagine the hurt they must cause when they are so close to you.


I'm sorry you have had these difficulties, too. My father died 10 1/2 years ago so I haven't had to deal with him for a long time.


----------



## Tiramesu (Mar 20, 2011)

Uhh... what is this mambo jumbo? I am aware there are several socio-culturally unacceptable things. But seriously, if your mom is slightly a sociopath, throw her out.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

Tiramesu said:


> Uhh... what is this mambo jumbo? I am aware there are several socio-culturally unacceptable things. But seriously, if your mom is slightly a sociopath, throw her out.


Who's mum is psychopathic?


----------



## Tiramesu (Mar 20, 2011)

Pillow said:


> Who's mum is psychopathic?


 @Pillow, you need to use your intuition on a higher level. 
The author of that article had a psychopathic mom, throughout his life. At the age of 44 he realized that his anger-management therapy did not work out because his dad had abused him in the past. 
At the age 47, while he was making silly-putty in his toilet bowl he had an illumination. He realized that his dad was abusive because mom was being slightly insensitive to his sexual requests. Obviously that is why he was raped day and night, sometimes he did not pay attention, it became such a mundane task that he executed the demands of his dad better than a robot. 
At the age of 51, it was clear to him that his mom was a narcissist. She was taking a look at herself in the mirror every morning before going out. He was convinced. 
At the age of 52, his mom was diagnosed with cancer and died several weeks after his birthday.
At the age of 63, he thought one day, that his mom was no longer taking care of him. Perhaps she was psychopathic. He was seriously affected by Alzheimer. 
So he wrote a book.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

Tiramesu said:


> @Pillow, you need to use your intuition on a higher level.
> The author of that article had a psychopathic mom, throughout his life. At the age of 44 he realized that his anger-management therapy did not work out because his dad had abused him in the past.
> At the age 47, while he was making silly-putty in his toilet bowl he had an illumination. He realized that his dad was abusive because mom was being slightly insensitive to his sexual requests. Obviously that is why he was raped day and night, sometimes he did not pay attention, it became such a mundane task that he executed the demands of his dad better than a robot.
> At the age of 51, it was clear to him that his mom was a narcissist. She was taking a look at herself in the mirror every morning before going out. He was convinced.
> ...


I'm sorry, I feel like I'm being retarded but I really don't know who you're talking about.


----------



## Tiramesu (Mar 20, 2011)

@Pillow Lol, i am kidding . I guess you are playing me now. 

(The medium-sized post was a joke)


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

Tiramesu said:


> @Pillow Lol, i am kidding . I guess you are playing me now.
> 
> (The medium-sized post was a joke)


I never know when people are joking on the internet, I find it hard enough in real life! I just go with the opinion that they are serious and hope that they will correct me if not 

I thought it sounded like a joke but you get some weirdos on the net...


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Perhaps an emotionally unhealthy NF would make a good target...if that makes sense.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

Pillow said:


> Hi all you NFs out there
> 
> I have recently been looking into psychopathy/sociopathy (basically the same thing) after discovering that one of my ex-friends is a psychopath. I am aware of the general misconceptions of psychopathy due to media hype etc. so you might want to look at this website, which is quite a good introduction to the 'common' or 'everyday' psychopath:
> 
> ...


I think of pscyhoopaths as emotional serial killers, and I do think that for some who are inexperienced in dating or tend to see the best in others may get taken advantaged of by anti-social personalities, because there is an element of hope that people can and do change. 

I myself have experienced being with someone who could care less if I was beat up and dropped off a bridge.

Psychopathy is something I do not understand. It is outside of my realm of truly knowing, but I can see that behavior combined with narcissism as feeding candy to children. It looks nice at first when lured in, but after a while, if one can learn from experience- candy is not all too sweet when it is bitter and poisoned. But, the idealistic part of me thinks- I hope that one day there is some compassion in this person, but it is something that I am learning to understand to not be so naive and not so blind or ignorant at the same time.


----------



## Perpetual Iridescence (Apr 13, 2011)

We probably are much more vulnerable. However, I have read a few books about sociopaths and researched them extensively on the internet. I know some ways to spot them. For instance, sociopathic children tend to be cruel towards other children and/or animals. Also, sociopathic adults are continuously looking for people's sympathy. I'm not saying that I can never be tricked by a sociopath. I'd say that the only way to avoid it is by thinking about people I feel sorry for objectively.


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

yourebffjill said:


> We probably are much more vulnerable. However, I have read a few books about sociopaths and researched them extensively on the internet. I know some ways to spot them. For instance, sociopathic children tend to be cruel towards other children and/or animals. Also, sociopathic adults are continuously looking for people's sympathy. I'm not saying that I can never be tricked by a sociopath. I'd say that the only way to avoid it is by thinking about people I feel sorry for objectively.


Yea if you know the signs then you can spot them if you spend enough time with them. It is still easy to get tricked by them, but you will realise sooner rather than later which is all you can ask really. The problem is when you don't know what to look for as they often don't seem to be 'bad people' and can appear nicer than most.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Why am I scared of this thread? I just read krentz's post...
It sounds a lot like me...  But I do feel. He seems like a dickhead, I see this psychopaths all the time and they could spot that I'm an NF too. They try to team up with me, but I reject this. I'm scared now.
I dislike psychopaths, I think I am very psychopathic in my ambitions and 'winning' things and getting things my way but I'm definately harmless. And I will never manipulate anyone. I've only hated like two people in my life though... and many people did hurt me, I accept that. But gahh reading this made me feel sick. I think I'm learning something about myself now. :/


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

yourebffjill said:


> I'm not saying that I can never be tricked by a sociopath. I'd say that the only way to avoid it is by thinking about people I feel sorry for objectively.


The other day a stranger felt sorry for me and wanted to protect me from this sleazy guy that was bothering me... lol. I don't think this is relevant but it was weird Ashley told me: That night, I felt sorry for you. I had to help you.

This thread is INCREDIBLY surreal. D:


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Why am I scared of this thread? I just read krentz's post...
> It sounds a lot like me...  But I do feel. He seems like a dickhead, I see this psychopaths all the time and they could spot that I'm an NF too. They try to team up with me, but I reject this. I'm scared now.
> I dislike psychopaths, I think I am very psychopathic in my ambitions and 'winning' things and getting things my way but I'm definately harmless. And I will never manipulate anyone. I've only hated like two people in my life though... and many people did hurt me, I accept that. But gahh reading this made me feel sick. I think I'm learning something about myself now. :/


It's quite common to display psychopathic traits in ambitions etc. Also a lot of people are narcissists, which can be confused with psychopathy. There are a remarkable number of psychopaths out there - apparently around 1-2% of the population, so it's definitely something worth educating yourself about.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Isn't narcissists somewhat borderline sociopathic?


----------



## Pillow (Apr 17, 2011)

PhoebeJaspe said:


> Isn't narcissists somewhat borderline sociopathic?


I thought that for a while, but apparently they are completely separate disorders and aren't even on the same spectrum. They do share some similar characteristics though.


----------

